# need i



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

whats thi i just purchased this one........... rhomb?? spilo cf????? this one looks very different like my spilos cf thats why im asking

thanx
b.c.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

......


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

another shot


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

and fogot those fishes come from peru... i got 5 more like this... this one is the bigger arond 2 inches or more
b.c.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

the pics are blurry and there isnt a good flank shot. from whats here im gonna say spilo cf. maybe a rhom also.

Oburi


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn wut's wit the poor quality haha
hard to tell but yea either spilo cf or rhom
some pics make me wana say rhom...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i got 5 spilos cf and this one i posted doesnt look similar a all when those spilos cf had that size... plus this one has the fin very dark... and the shape of the head is quite different im going to try to take some better pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Keep in mind that Spilo CF (CF = Complex Form: should say enough) is _not_ a species - it's a group of similar-looking fish with certain shared characteristics: therefore, it's very well possible that one Spilo CF differs in appearance from another one.
Until someone actually bothers to scientifically find out of what this whole group consists of, we'll have to content ourselves with just "Spilo CF" and all confusion that comes with that...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the tail needs to fully grow back first you can get a better id then but could be either spilo cf or rhom even with the amount of red in it
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The red spilo cf I had never had the black band on the end of the tail. There are a lot of rhoms coming in lately that have a lot of red. My GUESS would be a rhom, but the eye looks more spiloish.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Jan 7 2004, 12:11 PM
> Keep in mind that Spilo CF (CF = Complex Form: should say enough) is not a species - *it's a group of similar-looking fish with certain shared characteristics*: therefore, it's very well possible that one Spilo CF differs in appearance from another one.
> Until someone actually bothers to scientifically find out of what this whole group consists of, we'll have to content ourselves with just "Spilo CF" and all confusion that comes with that...


To clarify; shared characteristics to Pygocentrus, ie; spotting, body and head shape. To a small degree coloration. The "spiloCF" is simply a common name for a rhombeus-like fish that has characteristics of a spilopleura but is not a member of the complex group. The fish known as "spiloCF" is very likely the fish called S. altispinis which is often confused for S. rhombeus when young and known from Peru. This fish is also more than likely S. sanchezi, a lessor known name but not compared by science with S. altispinis (probably overlooked by Jegu).

As to your fish, the photo is not clear enough.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I say spiloCF, the eyes are/seem very much like a spilo (more forward and shorter distance from the front of the mouth than s.rhombeus) The colorations are varied among individuals, so that isnt' concrete evidence. I'd like to see more pics.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The red spilo cf I had never had the black band on the end of the tail. There are a lot of rhoms coming in lately that have a lot of red. My GUESS would be a rhom, but the eye looks more spiloish.....


 same here all my spilos cf dont have the black band on the tail like this one .. so i will have to wait a few months more and take some new pics to see whats this


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

im gonna try to take some new pics and i will post it in a few hours


----------

